# terribilis home



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

forgiveness for the quality of my text but I use an automatic translator, and yes I am French, and new on this forum! Hello everyone and like gifts of come good, here the house of my terribilis. I hope that it will please to you to see!
So long.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice viv!! welcome aboard!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you!
The traffic in the forum is again a little bit difficult for me, because in English !!
I find your forum very well and a way of fitting out your diferente terrarium that in Europe! It is very enriching !


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

welcome! what a beautiful tank and some good looking frogs to!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Bienvenue! C'est merveilleux. Avez-vous des autres grenouilles?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Beautiful tank and frogs!


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice tank and frogs..I like all that moss.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

That is an awesome setup!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

[QUOTE = aurotaenia; 427512] Bienvenue! C'est merveilleux. Avez-vous des autres grenouilles? [/ QUOTE]

just _agalychnis callidryas_ and terribilis mint, and lizards, _gonocephalus sp, acanthosaura a. _ and _basiliscus p_. 
I want terribilis "orange" and "yellow", and pumilio "cayo de aqua".

tank for pumilio cayo de aqua :


tank for terribilis "orange" : 


Both tank are prepared since two months but I am going to wait three or four months so that plants still develops to put down frogs !


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tanks look great!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Those vivariums look great ! And so do your frogs


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Welcome!

I really love that Mint Terribilis tank, stunning!

Now all you need is some yellows.

Gotta catch 'em all!

Richie


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Very impressive vivaria. I really like the Cayo tank. Maybe it's just me, but I hardly ever see mints anymore. Great frogs.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

thetattooedone said:


> Very impressive vivaria. I really like the Cayo tank. Maybe it's just me, but I hardly ever see mints anymore. Great frogs.


I think its just you 

They are everywhere.... I think

Richie


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

R1ch13 said:


> I think its just you
> 
> They are everywhere.... I think
> 
> Richie


Lol, it's further proof that I truely am out of touch with reality!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice. Please keep posting more pictures!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Whoa that buttress in the future colon tank is awesome. All your vivs are well thought out. Well done and welcome to the forum.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

[QUOTE = chinoanoah; 427867] Très joli. S'il vous plaît garder annonce plus de photos! [/ QUOTE]

Photos of tanks/frogs or my others terrarium of lizards ?! 


_t. mint_


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Please post photographs of everything you have! Including photographs of the entire room that holds the vivariums, and all of the animals themselves! Thank you, Noah.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

chinoanoah said:


> Please post photographs of everything you have! Including photographs of the entire room that holds the vivariums, and all of the animals themselves! Thank you, Noah.


Noah what about photographs of the photographs  Im just kidding

I'm going to have to second this request, loving this thread already and i have a feeling you have more to show off!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Gonocephalus camaeleontinus:


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry i'm difficulty for edit my photo !!?


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

mon couple de basiliscus plumifrons :


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

gonocephalus grandis :


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

acanthausora armata :


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Great collection you have!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

So cool! Thank you!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Bienvenue

Votre vivariums belle et si les images.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i love your tanks! those mints are really cool looking.

some pums should be very happy in that tank!


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Qui tout à fait la collection que vous avez obtenue. Tout paraît vraiment sain et beau.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

I knew you had more to show off thank you!! Fantastic collection


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

basiliscus vittatus :


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

terrarium of Basiliscus plumifrons (1) and vittatus (2):

 

(plumifrons : 120X70X180 cm)
(vittatus) : 90X60X180 cm)


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

terrarium of G. camaeleontinus (1) and G. grandis (2) :

 

camaeleontinus : (60X60X120)
grandis : (70x70X160)


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

gilliusis said:


> terrarium of Basiliscus plumifrons (1) and vittatus (2):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the tall tanks, so cool!!!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

terrarium acanthausora armata and baby G. grandis (1 year old) :

 

A. armata : 60X60X110 cm
G. grandis : 35X60X80 cm


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

terrarium Phyllobates terribilis yellow and B. plumifrons (9 babys):


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

the end !


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

<Whistles> 

Quite freakin' spectacular, my friend. 

I am jealous, indeed!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome! Very pretty tank and nice looking frogs, ive been wanting to get some mint teribillis. I am taking french 2 in school this year lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, that Green Basilisk has the BIGGEST crest I've ever seen.

Very nice animals. I'm hoping for a Basilisk one day.


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you for your many compliments. Your forum is a source of inspiration and information really very important for me !

Here is my female which made its third laying(eggs) three days ago. But always not viable! She is 10-month-old. It is again necessary to wait. Both male sing a lot but do not fight !


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

I have just said that the third layings were not viable! In fact she is viable!! Today I have just seen the egg/tadpole moving ! 
I would like to know how long it passes between the stage of the first movements of the tadpole and the transport by the male.
Thanks.


----------

